

MacBook Pro Core i7 unboxing and preview - samratjp
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/13/macbook-pro-core-i7-unboxing-and-preview/

======
samratjp
Is it me or did Apple just leave the 13" in the dark with a Core 2 Duo? So
much for a happy ending for back-to-school'ers.

~~~
shizcakes
Theoretically, they didn't. The C2D they put in it performs as well as a
comparable i3, using a core i3 or i5 meant they'd have to have extra graphics
hardware.

A Steve Jobs email is quoted as saying they chose battery over CPU. Looking
back on it, that's probably the choice i'd make, as well.

~~~
samratjp
Well I do hope that battery will up to its promise like the iPad's. I guess
we'll have to wait and see what happens when the reviews roll in with the
benchmarks, etc.

